# Holly State Rec for squirrels?



## LundAlaskan (Apr 6, 2010)

Heading out there tomorrow to try my luck. Any ideas on where to go or what I should do, I've never actually squirrel hunted before. Trying it out for the first time this year. I'll be using a 12 gauge. Not sure to walk or sit it out. Any advice or input?


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

I would say use a 22, as for walking or sitting, do both walk for a little bit then sit. there is no real rules for squirrel hunting. just get out in the woods and im sure you will find them. I have never hunted the Holly state area so I can't help with that. Good luck and get them tree rats!!

I will be out tomorrow to taking the 12 out for geese then the 22 for squirrels.


----------



## Rolltidebama816 (Jan 28, 2009)

back in high school I hunted there a lot, but it was always late season, I would say check out the campsites, though i don't believe you're allowed to hunt most of them until novemberish


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Find a grove of nut trees,hickory/oak/beech/walnut preferably with some hills and ravines. I like 2 and 3/4 mag 4 shot. Sit watch and listen.Calm days are best. Enjoy


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I was amazed how many squirells I'd see deer hunting.....goes to emphasize sitting quiet.


----------

